
GNU hello 2.10 - lelf
http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2014-11/msg00005.html
======
greenyoda
For those who are wondering what "GNU hello" is:

[https://www.gnu.org/software/hello/](https://www.gnu.org/software/hello/)

